# Frustration



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. This is the first day I've had off in a month and I spent it running around doing errands. I'm glad to be working again but these past 4 weeks have been a killer.

I think I'm getting too old to keep up this pace.    

Mainly I'm frustrated because I come home and I'm too tired to do anything. I've been wanting to make some soap using the natural colorants that agriffin kindly sent me and also try IanT's suggestions on how to make massage lotion. 

I'm sorry to sound like a whiner and I'm happy to be working but I really, really miss having the time (and energy) to experiment. I haven't even been keeping up with this forum. I used to stop in if not daily, at least every other day. Today, I clicked on "View posts since last visit" and there is 3 pages!

Anyway, I hope everyone's having fun, making lots of soaps and lotions and enjoying beautiful weather.


----------



## IanT (Apr 14, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Just wanted to pop in and say hello. This is the first day I've had off in a month and I spent it running around doing errands. I'm glad to be working again but these past 4 weeks have been a killer.
> 
> I think I'm getting too old to keep up this pace.
> 
> ...




LOL we have all been there!!!

I finally have a job now too!!!!!! only 2 days off a week and like 40 hrs of work on my feet but its good money ... so glad I found one finally!


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Hazel I am feeling for you    I work nightshift four nights a week and then have two kids hubby and house to TRY and keep in order LOL. I have actually just applied for two weeks leave............haven't told anyone so SSSSSSSSHHHHHH and I am going to soap up a storm!!!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 14, 2010)

> I finally have a job now too!!!!!! only 2 days off a week and like 40 hrs of work on my feet but its good money ... so glad I found one finally!



WOOHOO Congrats Ian  more monies for soapy things


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 14, 2010)

Gotta work out how to do the quote thing properly LOL


----------



## agriffin (Apr 15, 2010)

Ian, I thought maybe you had a job...you're not posting nearly as much as you were....  

That's how I've been feeling, Hazel!  Just not enough time to do the fun stuff!  We've been working on the garden alot- but I just haven't had that much time to soap.


----------



## Overthemoon (Apr 15, 2010)

I feel for you. Life, even posting on a forum or playing with a hobby can be so overwhelming. Been dealing with a work issue and I just found out that my work settled, will be paying me back pay and issuing a formal apology so a few weeks of stress and frustration are just suddenly wrapped up, just like that, in one day. It's boggling.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow! What a response! I obviously hit a nerve here.   

I'm glad that other people understand what I'm talking about. I felt I sounded like I was complaining (which in a way I was    ) but I'm also pleased to be working after such a long period of working temp jobs.

IanT - congrats on the job! I hope you're loving it. 

Lyn - I don't have kids so at least that's one stress I don't have to worry about. Are your kids old enough to help around the house?

agriffin - I'm jealous...I want to put in a garden and I haven't even had time to finish cleaning out the flower beds or till some ground for the veggies.  :cry: 

Overthemoon - Great news! I don't know the issues behind your work problem but I'm happy for you that it's worked out to your benefit


----------



## carebear (Apr 15, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I felt I sounded like I was complaining (which in a way I was    )


you are entitled to.


----------



## IanT (Apr 15, 2010)

**** right you are entitled to complain lol gotta vent somewhere!~ 


yeahh I been sooo busy working like 12 hr days... but its good though I cant wait to see my first check, good to have a job i really enjoy too!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2010)

That's great Ian. I'm happy for you to have a job you love. I don't love this this job which has me working such long hours but I know it will get better as I get adjusted.

carebear - I don't know that I'm entitled to complain    but it sure felt good to unload. I'm only scheduled to work 8-1 on Sunday (not that this really means a lot, I was only scheduled to work 8-3 today and I didn't get off until 6...overtime    ). Anyway, I hope to try to make something on Sunday.


----------



## SoapyMom (Apr 15, 2010)

I think we all get busy and miss out on the forum ... especially during the nice summer weather!
It's been gorgeous here in MO the past couple of weeks, so I've been working with my horses and dogs, planting the garden, (screaming whenever I find a snake in the yard), and spring cleaning!  We have new cattle in too, and they've been keeping me busy!

Glad you stopped by!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd be screaming, too. I see snakes so rarely that it would be a shock.  :shock: 

I just got called today to come into my second job late Sunday afternoon so I may not get time to do anything. Oh well, at least I'm working.


----------

